# Machete



## Brad Gibson (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

My sisters boyfriend does a fighting class where he uses machetes for training. Does anyone know where to get a set of two machetes small or large that are really nice? Anything super cool would be appreciated... We just have no idea where to really go about getting some that arent just cheapy plastic crap.

Thanks for any input...

Brad:knife:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 2, 2013)

Not a machete but a badass butcher knife on 14" almost like a machete  good price to. and the cool forgecraft stamps 
random vid of one.
[video=youtube;8skkvxCeapw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8skkvxCeapw[/video]

where to buy it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ontario-Old-Hickory-Cutlery-14-Butcher-Knife-7113-NEW-/330870261285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d09678625


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have one of those - it's totally badass!!! When someone coined the term "lamb splitter" I think this is what they had in mind.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 2, 2013)

oh man! these looks sweet!


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 2, 2013)

I would think any Army Navy surplus store.

-AJ


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 2, 2013)

i think i remember cold steel have a variety of good machetes (different shapes) , maybe boker too. 

have you tried all the regular folding knifemakers like crkt, spyderco, benchmade etc?


----------



## berko (Jul 2, 2013)

get a kizlyar kayman!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2013)

Cannot beat the price on that Old Hickory 1095 heat treated.I like Machete's too. Condor makes good blades too.Having a sheath helps protect edge & for carring into the bush.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 2, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Cannot beat the price on that Old Hickory 1095 heat treated.I like Machete's too. Condor makes good blades too.Having a sheath helps protect edge & for carring into the bush.



Well, I can't imagine throwing a Condor, but they are well made/finished,and heavy duty, not like so many flimsy pieces of crap, including Cold Steel. Well made, heavy leather sheath as well. This, IMHO, is one of the best buys around. Same goes for their camp knives, hatchets and axes. Buy without fear. http://www.condortk.com/


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 2, 2013)

machetespecialists.com


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 3, 2013)

I've heard that Fiddleback Forge makes some really nice machetes and hard use bush crafting knives in general. http://www.fiddlebackforge.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks nice Hunter Knife on his site as well


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 3, 2013)

there is some nice short machete at koki's too !

http://www.japaneseknifedirect.com/Specials.html
vg2 SS clad





just above the lovely mcusta VG10 scisors


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 3, 2013)

i'm all for the old hickory and the condors!

great bang for the buck, and if you lose them, just buy another one, or three. =D


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 3, 2013)

seriously? the guy wants super sharp machetes for martial arts training? and two of them?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 3, 2013)

If he's using them like sticks in Vee Jitsu, we started with rattan sticks, and went to home depot machetes that we ground the edges off of. You can look at karatemart and takknife as well


----------



## mkmk (Jul 3, 2013)

For a basic but solid tool, I've got a Tramontina that I bought for around $30 with a cordura sheath. It came with essentially no edge, but it's now my preferred agave butchering device. For something much more upscale, Bark River did a series of remanufactured Ontarios (cut down blade, reprofiled, etc.). They're amazing. 

I wouldn't want to use either of these, sharp or not, for fight training. They can literally take off a hand.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 3, 2013)

these machetes are going to be used for a slower speed demonstration testing. i also dont think he is going to try and get the meanest edge he possibly can on them. i think hes gonna go with the ontario butcher knives, they are pretty inexpensive and super cool! 

thanks for all of your responses!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> these machetes are going to be used for a slower speed demonstration testing. i also dont think he is going to try and get the meanest edge he possibly can on them. i think hes gonna go with the ontario butcher knives, they are pretty inexpensive and super cool!
> 
> thanks for all of your responses!



Good choice,you can get them very sharp,cool makers mark too.

mkmk I have the Tramontina lite,great Machete for clearing brush,much better than the hardware store blades.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 3, 2013)

ontario butcher :doublethumbsup: good pick. i dont think he will get disappointed with em.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry for going OT but when I saw the thread title I thought y'all were talking about this haha.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 3, 2013)

Kershaw is coming out with an 18 inch machete that looks nice...might have come out already....ryan


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 3, 2013)

are you referring to the camp 18?

i think it's out already.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 4, 2013)

TamanegiKin said:


> Sorry for going OT but when I saw the thread title I thought y'all were talking about this haha.


lol me too. Btw good actor. To bad he can never be cast against type.:knifed:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 12, 2013)

Brad did your Ontario Old Hickory knives come in yet?I ordered one because of this thread,I must say for the price you can't lose. Heat Treated carbon steel,cool looking blade.The handle deff. needs some work,I am going to reshape the Tang some & smooth out the edges on the overly square wood.

Shoot I may even knock off the scales since I have the stabilized burl wood,but easy to just use a sander to make a more comfortable handle wt. the existing wood:thumbsup2:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah the camp 18. I didn't think it was out yet...ryan


----------

